

Startup Love: What Great-Grandparents Knew About Running a Startup. - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/11/30/startup-love/

======
atiw
awesome post. I really agree and almost totally believe that constructive
failure is a very important factor for both personal and professional growth.
In fact, that is one of the reasons I am willing to have a go and work without
any salary or income of any sorts, and try to build a good (great? only time
will tell)product. I think we all should get out of our comfort zones and then
try doing something which almost ascertains our failure.....but also has some
good chances of success...... For that matter....even if you succeed....at
such a risky venture.....you would learn so much from that success if you know
for certain that chances of failure are really high...and of course the
confidence boost would be awesome too...

